
Jacinda Ardern’s coronavirus response has been a class in crisis leadership - bcx
https://theconversation.com/three-reasons-why-jacinda-arderns-coronavirus-response-has-been-a-masterclass-in-crisis-leadership-135541
======
bcx
I shared this article for two reasons.

1) I thought it did a good job of calling out the role of leadership as
“direction-giving”, “meaning-making” and “empathy”.

2) It highlights the concept of using a transparent "alert level decision-
making framework" as a tool for citizens to make sense of that is happening
and why. (see: [https://covid19.govt.nz/alert-system/covid-19-alert-
system/](https://covid19.govt.nz/alert-system/covid-19-alert-system/))

This is particularly relevant to startup founders who are in the process of
making decisions for their companies, and may find value in providing a
framework to their teams for decision making before making decisions.

